# LCA bushings



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey has anyone even replaced one of the LCA (lower Control arm)bushings located in the frame? I'm about to build a removal tool for a extended cab 94 D21 I'm rebuilding the front suspension on and dropping 2" F/R!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to use a torch to burn out the rubber bushing and then use an air chisel to remove the bushing sleeve out of the control arm. I would file any burrs and sand paper it smooth. Grease the hole where the bushing was going into and use a press to install them. These days, it's usually a whole lot less headache to replace the control arms with new ones. Dorman carries a large assortment and they have a lifetime warranty. Plus, you don't have to worry about the control arm being tweaked or bent slightly, which would affect the alignment, and they have new bushings and ball joints. Check with Rockauto.com for prices.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> I used to use a torch to burn out the rubber bushing and then use an air chisel to remove the bushing sleeve out of the control arm. I would file any burrs and sand paper it smooth. Grease the hole where the bushing was going into and use a press to install them. These days, it's usually a whole lot less headache to replace the control arms with new ones. Dorman carries a large assortment and they have a lifetime warranty. Plus, you don't have to worry about the control arm being tweaked or bent slightly, which would affect the alignment, and they have new bushings and ball joints. Check with Rockauto.com for prices.


What does the LCA have to do with the LCA bushing? Nothing! They're two separate parts, The LCA bushing is located in the chassis, not in the LCA. The uppers can but bought as an assy. I'll probably burn them out if my tool doesn't work well! Then split the shell into 2 or 3 pieces and chisel them out! thx!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My bad.. I'm thinking of a different style of Nissan control arms! We had a Kent-Moore press tool at the dealer where I worked back them. Looked like a big deep socket with a place to hold it with a wrench and a long threaded rod. The rod pulled a collar against a bushing as you turned it and pulled the bushing into the socket.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> My bad.. I'm thinking of a different style of Nissan control arms! We had a Kent-Moore press tool at the dealer where I worked back them. Looked like a big deep socket with a place to hold it with a wrench and a long threaded rod. The rod pulled a collar against a bushing as you turned it and pulled the bushing into the socket.


I'm making a tool to do the same thing on the chassis....Don't feel like burning it out when I'm down on the bottom as well! Could get some hot tar and feathers when it's all said and done!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if there's enough room to get a ball joint press tool in there.


----------

